# Mulberry Bayswater Cookie - Resale Value



## MulberryMonkey

Hi Mulberry fans,

It’s been a while since I have posted on here and I’m looking for advice on Mulberry bags resale value…
I’m looking to sell my Mulberry Cookie Bayswater online and wondered am I likely to get anything close to what I paid for as it’s limited edition or has Mulberry value just gone downhill for everything?
Any advice would be much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## 24shaz

IMO cookie is both desirable and rare, so in good condition should fetch a decent price, but you may be better going via a reseller where it’ll be showcased than somewhere like eBay where the buying audience depends on someone searching for that particular rare bag


----------



## MulberryMonkey

24shaz said:


> IMO cookie is both desirable and rare, so in good condition should fetch a decent price, but you may be better going via a reseller where it’ll be showcased than somewhere like eBay where the buying audience depends on someone searching for that particular rare bag



Thanks for that…I’m thinking of selling it via the many Facebook handbag pages - don’t trust eBay and resellers fees are too high when I know it can sell. Just thinking more about making sure I sell it for the right price as it’s brand new. But it’s a difficult sale for me as it’s so lovely and rare


----------



## 24shaz

MulberryMonkey said:


> Thanks for that…I’m thinking of selling it via the many Facebook handbag pages - don’t trust eBay and resellers fees are too high when I know it can sell. Just thinking more about making sure I sell it for the right price as it’s brand new. But it’s a difficult sale for me as it’s so lovely and rare


You never can predict the market, but in brand new condition I think it’ll be sought after, cookie is so pretty and was so short lived that there’s bound to be people out there coveting the style


----------



## MiniMabel

We'd love to see a photo of it!


----------



## 24shaz

MiniMabel said:


> We'd love to see a photo of it!


Glad someone asked


----------



## 24shaz

Interesting to see M price a good used cookie bays at £595, though for some reason they’ve listed it as “with rivets“ rather than cookie cut https://www.mulberry.com/gb/shop/pr...pre-loved-oak-small-classic-grain-with-rivets


----------



## MiniMabel

24shaz said:


> Interesting to see M price a good used cookie bays at £595, though for some reason they’ve listed it as “with rivets“ rather than cookie cut https://www.mulberry.com/gb/shop/pr...pre-loved-oak-small-classic-grain-with-rivets




You're right, someone needs to go to Specsavers!   Silver rivets?  There are none, and the hardware is gold tone on this particular Bayswater.

Plus, they also need to thoroughly check their archive info before listing the older bags because this is soft matte leather (which is a fabulous leather).....not small classic grain as they've stated! 

I've sent them a message so let's see if they correct the description!


----------



## 24shaz

MiniMabel said:


> You're right, someone needs to go to Specsavers!   Silver rivets?  There are none, and the hardware is gold tone on this particular Bayswater.
> 
> Plus, they also need to thoroughly check their archive info before listing the older bags because this is soft matte leather (which is a fabulous leather).....not small classic grain as they've stated!
> 
> I've sent them a message so let's see if they correct the description!


Oh wow, you’re right, didn’t notice they had the hardware and leather wrong too!


----------



## 24shaz

MiniMabel said:


> You're right, someone needs to go to Specsavers!   Silver rivets?  There are none, and the hardware is gold tone on this particular Bayswater.
> 
> Plus, they also need to thoroughly check their archive info before listing the older bags because this is soft matte leather (which is a fabulous leather).....not small classic grain as they've stated!
> 
> I've sent them a message so let's see if they correct the description!


Oh wow, they’ve changed it! Well done you!


----------

